
Blizzard Will Allow Users to Stream Its Games via Facebook Live - jonbaer
http://www.adweek.com/socialtimes/blizzard-will-allow-users-to-stream-its-games-via-facebook-live/640534
======
alttab
Interesting. I wonder how this starts competition between Facebook and Twitch.
Twitch is a form of community and social network, so is Facebook trying to
compete for this attention? My guess is yes.

